# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Remove and reinstall Insulated Roofing Panels

## ibbo14

Heya all! 
I need some advice regarding a problem I am having with my existing Ausdeck insulated roof panels. 
I have a 6*10 SQM 100 MM trimdek style roof attached to my house directly onto the fascia via the receiver channel.  
Unfortunately due to a hidden leak behind the fascia board has rotted on one side. For me to fix this it looks like the roof will have to come off and then reinstalled after fixing the rot damage and leak. 
My question is can these panels be removed and fitted back on without issues, or am I opening a can of worms and will end up with a leaky roof as the seal will not be as good. 
Any advice or tips are greatly appreciated. 
Cheers!

----------


## cyclic

Not too hard to remove replace but pencil mark all pieces as you go so they go back in the same/exact place.
Draw a plan where all pieces go.
May have to drill some 1/8" riverts out and best to replace the screws when you refit everything.
Silicone to remove scrape off. 
In order 
downpipe off
gutter off
gutter flashing off
side flashings off 
remove screws in receiver channel and beam ONE PANEL at a time to remove each panel leaving all other panels screwed until ready to remove
otherwise they may all come crashing down
panels off using old towels over beam so as to not scratch underside of panels 
remove/repair fascia. 
Any lights you will need sparky.

----------


## ibbo14

Thank you very much for the very clear explanation cyclic. 
I was worried I had to buy new panels and they are not cheap.

----------


## cyclic

> Thank you very much for the very clear explanation cyclic. 
> I was worried I had to buy new panels and they are not cheap.

  You will need assistance of course and be careful, anything colorbond can scratch real easy.

----------

